# Great Yarmouth - 17th August



## aymes (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok, I know it's hardly the most convenient of locations but bear with me.....

Shelley is visiting Norfolk in August so we're planning to meet up for a day on the seafront, thinking crazy golf (pirate crazy golf in Yarmouth is the best crazy golf in the world!), the snail ride at JoyLand (scariest kiddies ride in the world!), doughnuts, chips, candyfloss, sandcastles and all sorts of fun seaside stuff!

Now, if the two of us are going to be there it's already a meet up so we thought we'd extend it out to anyone else who would like to some along and join us for some good old seaside fun.

I know Great Yarmouth is an absolute pain to get to for many of you (although we do have some East Anglia locals around on here too) but it would be great if some of you can make it.....!

(I do have sofa bed space for a couple of people so may be able to help out some of you (that I know!) if you're looking at making the journey.....)


----------



## shiv (Apr 10, 2011)

Put me down as a maybe - it's midweek so would have to wangle it with work etc!


----------



## aymes (Apr 10, 2011)

shiv said:


> Put me down as a maybe - it's midweek so would have to wangle it with work etc!



Excellent, hope you can make it!! 

(Yeah, it had to be mid week to fit it in, another issue to go alongside the location thing  )


----------



## caffeine_demon (Apr 10, 2011)

a day on yarmouth seafront without the rollercoaster at the pleasure beach???  scandalous!  ;-)


----------



## aymes (Apr 10, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> a day on yarmouth seafront without the rollercoaster at the pleasure beach???  scandalous!  ;-)



Oh no, the roller coaster and the funhouse at the pleasure beach are definately on my to do list!


----------



## Persil (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm in (hopefully). Can't see it being a problem at this moment in time, so it's all good 

Vicki 
xxx


----------



## ypauly (Apr 11, 2011)

At last a meeting thats not on a saturday (saturday is my bowling day)

It will be a mission to get there though


I am a maybe, but a really want to go type of maybe


----------



## caffeine_demon (Apr 11, 2011)

aymes said:


> Oh no, the roller coaster and the funhouse at the pleasure beach are definately on my to do list!



the funhouse was much better before they turned the damn lights off!

ps - what's the dead scary ride at joyland?


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 11, 2011)

aymes said:


> Excellent, hope you can make it!!
> 
> (Yeah, it had to be mid week to fit it in, another issue to go alongside the location thing  )



So sorry re the midweek...its my fault!!! The 17th August is also the day after my birthday so feel free to bring me presents everyone  x x x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 11, 2011)

also the bennetts have a collection of spades so are well up for the sandcastle building  x x x

(I am always in GY for a week for a family hol every august hence you may well get to meet my family!)


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 11, 2011)

Possibly, depends on getting annual leave though. I was near to there on Sunday and took a couple of hours, that was in a mini bus though.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 11, 2011)

Will bear it in mind - no idea my work situation in August yet, though.


----------



## aymes (Apr 11, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> ps - what's the dead scary ride at joyland?



The snails! They go really (!) fast with sudden turns and hills, as a child I was convinced I was going to crash every time!

Loving all the yeses and possibles so far! Shelley discovered today that there are fireworks on the seafront that night too, especially for us of course!!


----------



## caffeine_demon (Apr 11, 2011)

aymes said:


> The snails! They go really (!) fast with sudden turns and hills, as a child I was convinced I was going to crash every time!
> 
> Loving all the yeses and possibles so far! Shelley discovered today that there are fireworks on the seafront that night too, especially for us of course!!



the tubs and the snails are pretty unique rides!  it's amazing how they've squeezed so much into such a teeny area!


----------



## Estellaa (Apr 11, 2011)

i could possibly go to some relative of mine and get a bus in, or just walk in haha!
back to my home town


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jul 8, 2011)

I'll be there!


----------



## shiv (Jul 8, 2011)

Still hoping to be there


----------



## Paul (Jul 28, 2011)

sounds good to me my daughter works at weatherspoons at Gt Yarmouth I will ask if she can get staff discount on food for us all (don't hold your breath though)


----------



## caffeine_demon (Aug 12, 2011)

when and where's meet up time then?


----------



## Steff (Aug 12, 2011)

Hope everyone has a nice time not long to go now.......


----------



## aymes (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry, updated the FB event and forgot to come along here to do the same, details are:

The plan(slight change from before) is to meet at 11am at the entrance to Joyland (on the main parade next to Brittania Pier – if you’re coming from the bus or train station you’ll probably be walking down Regent Street which brings you out pretty much there). Once we’re all there we will kick off the day with a ride on Joyland’s legendary snail ride – plus anything else there people want to try out.
Then I think we can head onto the pier and check out the various games etc on there. Probably head to the seafront for lunch then we all have the option to either go for ‘seaside food’ like chips, doughnuts etc, or you can bring your own lunch if you prefer.
In the afternoon we can be pretty flexible depending on what people want to do(and the weather)! – crazy golf (pirate themed of course) Pleasure Beach, model village, sandcastles, arcades (I’m queen of the teddy machine!) etc 
For anyone who is staying for the evening Heart Radio will be doing a road show on the Central Beach from 8pm, followed by a firework display at 10pm. Will probably have to call it a day then...

If you're coming let me know so I know who to look out for, if you're not sure you'll be there at the start pm me and I'll send you my mobile number so you can find where we are.

Hope that covers everything but let me know if not, sooo excited!!!


----------



## caffeine_demon (Aug 13, 2011)

My mum loved the spook express coaster at joyland - actually, that's a lie, she screamed all the way round and totally embarassed my cousins kid!!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 13, 2011)

I hope you all have a great day - lets hope the weather is kind

Enjoy yourselves


----------



## caffeine_demon (Aug 15, 2011)

SO - how many are going to be there then?


----------



## aymes (Aug 15, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> SO - how many are going to be there then?



At the moment it looks like 11 definates plus around 6 who've said maybe. I've got tomorrow off work so will be trying to tie those down to a yes or a no then!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2011)

I hope it goes well and you all have a great time  Very sorry I can't be there, but the snail ride scared me off!


----------



## aymes (Aug 15, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I hope it goes well and you all have a great time  Very sorry I can't be there, but the snail ride scared me off!



It is a particularly terrifying ride!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2dYiRX2gHw&feature=related


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2011)

aymes said:


> It is a particularly terrifying ride!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2dYiRX2gHw&feature=related



Oh my! I think I have been on that in 1963!


----------



## ella01 (Aug 15, 2011)

I wish i could go, can i go on the next one as i am busy working oh how boring


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2011)

By the way, beware of Great Yarmouth donkeys...


----------



## Steff (Aug 17, 2011)

Hope everyone had a great time today and the weather behaved...


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 17, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I hope it goes well and you all have a great time  Very sorry I can't be there, but the snail ride scared me off!





aymes said:


> It is a particularly terrifying ride!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2dYiRX2gHw&feature=related



Have you ever been on the Big One at the Pleasure Beach, Blackpool?  (A friend of mine who did classed that as a near-death experience. ) Or the Wild Mouse, also at Blackpool?

Just watched the video, and as I suspected from the description, the Snail Ride is a Wild Mouse type ride -- but a lot tamer than most Wild Mice (try the Blackpool one if you really want scary)...


----------



## caffeine_demon (Aug 17, 2011)

robert@fm said:


> Have you ever been on the Big One at the Pleasure Beach, Blackpool?  (A friend of mine who did classed that as a near-death experience. ) Or the Wild Mouse, also at Blackpool?
> 
> Just watched the video, and as I suspected from the description, the Snail Ride is a Wild Mouse type ride -- but a lot tamer than most Wild Mice (try the Blackpool one if you really want scary)...



1 - Been on both of them - love the wild mouse there!

2 - a lot tamer - and it's powered most of the way around...

Was quite a nice day, even though most people left after lunch, leaving just 3 of us, and was even more creepy when both Ames and Shelley got knackered and left at 6...  So I did a round of crazy golf, went to the circus and then the bus back!

knackered myself now!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Aug 18, 2011)

*yahhhhh for Amy!*

Hey forum....just checking in to say big thanks to Amy for a fab launch for circle d norwich...had soooooooooo much fun...seven hrs of seaside heaven  we got tired early as getting old Haha...but crammed loads in! Daniel great u crammed in more must b the caffeine u describe in ure forum name Haha! Thanks for a fab day all...and hope lots more of u attend the next ones to support Amy group.will add pics onto my Facebook soon...lots love  x X X ps we all got personalised circle d chocs...awesome touch  so proud of u Amy!xx


----------

